# Beaver on the Olentangy



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

Last week - though I saw a huge muskrat about half way across the Olentangy. When we got close it was a beaver.

Realizing that I may have left myself open to unsolicited responses, has anyone else spoted a beaver on the Olentangy?


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

I see them all the time on the Darby. I've also seen them at Antrim Lake so the olentangy doesn't seem out of the question.


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

Didn't know there were that many in the area. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2013)

I saw one at darby bend a few months ago. They're a lot bigger than they look in photos!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

All the time...!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Beavers are prolific throughout Ohio. Tons of them....everywhere.
Kind of like herons. If you spend enough time on the water, you realize just how many of them there are.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I crossed paths with one on the Tangy that would have filled up a 5 gallon bucket. Like Bubba said, they are prolific. He gave me the stink eye, and I kept my distance! I like seeing them when I am in my boat, but they scare me when I am wading or belly boating:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN3mMOh-hG8[/ame]


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I see lots of sign but never an actual animal yet. Probably because I don't know where/when/how to look for them.

Long ago on Delaware, specifically at Claypool, someone had made a dam of sticks to form a pool on a creek, but unlike a beaver dam the sticks were running in the same direction as the stream flow. We wondered briefly if it was beaver-made or man-made, and decided that the beaver version would be a more professional product.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I get the "tail smack" on the water fairly often while floating.
That'll wake a guy up!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Beaver do more crop damage along waterways than deer in Central Ohio. When they start in on a corn field, it gets ugly.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Agree with all of the above. Plenty of evidence of them all over the rivers and streams around here.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

they are nocturnal that's why you see many signs of them but not a lot of them. would hate to be wading in the water at night around them! they scare the crap out of me all the time. I have this weird phobia that one will bite my Achilles' tendon when I'm in the water....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## godukies (Sep 1, 2007)

I was on my way out of a small creek last night just after the sun went day. I was walking slowly and calmly in quiet deep water as I heard the tail slap about 8 feet to my left. After I caught my breath I got out of there quickly, but also braced for my leg to be bitten!!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

A beaver lodge on a lake is one of the best fishing structures you will ever find. They often extend 20-30 feet out into the water and are tremendous places to twitch a lure.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

godukies said:


> I was on my way out of a small creek last night just after the sun went day. I was walking slowly and calmly in quiet deep water as I heard the tail slap about 8 feet to my left. After I caught my breath I got out of there quickly, but also braced for my leg to be bitten!!!


LOL!! They scare the crap out of me too! I don't know what it is about them, but I give them a wide berth.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I've seen many dams they have tried to build this year, had one creep me and my boy out it was barking at us, at first I thought of big foot until I saw him in a root ball, and yes they are bigger than you'd think

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I've seen a lot of beavers upon the Olentangy River. I was riding my bike upon the trail and came across one walking upon the path. That beaver did not move for anyone and made growling noises if anyone came near.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Earlier this spring I was yak fishing near the 270 inter pass on the Tangy , and I had a very pissed off beaver slapping its tail right near my yak... Scared the living **** out of me .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

my former son in law took me to a place he called the goat hole on an old mining property. had to go down a steep path for about 100 yards to a little spot just wide enough for 2 people to fish. straight up all the way around the lake. the path was the only way in. the lake was huge.
a beaver came swimming by with 2 babies. the took turns riding on moms back, it was really neat to watch. they swam up the lake, and we kinda forgot about them. 
it started getting pretty dark, and we heard something coming down the path. i shined my flashlight and here's the beaver family 20 feet away, at eye level. (it was steep).
i've heard beavers are very territorial, and we were standing in the only way to get back in the water. i'm looking around for somewhere to go, and there's no place. i tossed a rock and yelled at them. mom went left, 1 baby went right, and 1 came right at us. it stepped on my foot as it went by. i smacked him with my rod hoping he wouldn't take a chunk out of me. some alcohol was involved, and it's funny as hell now, but was scary at the time.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The 1st beaver I saw in that area was killed on Rt 315 by Henderson, nearly 20 years ago. Being the ******* that I am, I had to hit the exit, turn around, & drive to it just to make sure. The size of that thing, I hope a sub-compact didn't hit it.
Have seen beavers in many central Ohio flows over the years & you'd be surprised how non-nocturnal they are, if there isn't much human activity around.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I saw that beaver too

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I was wading this summer on the Big Walnut not catching anything. I saw a beaver in a large pool ahead of me a ways away. Then he was gone. Then he tail slapped the water a few feet from me. It scarred the crap out of me. I only had on some thin synthetic pants-I ran out of there quick!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I fish a quarry that's home to several. They've built cannals that connect the tree line to the water that they use for moving sticks and logs. They know me and I know them, and I've read that the tail slaps are a warning to fellow beavers, but don't quote me on that as I'm not an expert on beavers, LOL. Last year while wading the marby I thought I saw a black bear out of the corner of my eye, but it turned out to be a big old beaver sitting on a log. He slipped into the water and swam right toward me. I tossed a rock at him and he went off in a different direction...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Last week I hooked one by the tail and at frist I thinking man this is one big fish. then I got it to the shore and i saw the tail all i could think was how am i going to get my lure back. And i think he was telling me am going to kill you for that, so i cut the line and ran about 20 yards or so before i look back and he was gone. At 4 am that will wake you up


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

1basshunter said:


> Last week I hooked one by the tail and at frist I thinking man this is one big fish. then I got it to the shore and i saw the tail all i could think was how am i going to get my lure back. And i think he was telling me am going to kill you for that, so i cut the line and ran about 20 yards or so before i look back and he was gone. At 4 am that will wake you up


Wow! Those teeth will put a hurtin on you...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> Wow! Those teeth will put a hurtin on you...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


yea that how come I cut the line and ran,  he did not like that at all.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

How heavy of line were you using if you were able to land a beaver ??!!


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

My guest it was the line "Girl are you tired?" No why "Cause you been run all through my mind tonight" 

 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Last year while wading the ma I thought I saw a black bear out of the corner of my eye, but it turned out to be a big old beaver sitting on a log.


About 10 years ago there was a black bear that kept making his way from WV towards Zanesville. They caught him and relocated him a couple times.
They lost track of him until he showed up walking along the confluence one day.
That would've been cool to see!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great scene. Dwight imitating Jim is even funnier...


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

My buddy just saw one at Prairie Oaks. Said it slapped it's tail and scared the shiz out of him. He was in a kayak. LOL


Good thing I saw how aggressive they are watching that video. My pistol is always strong side.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

About 10 years ago, I was float tubing a pond just across the Ohio border in PA, when I saw a bear come up to the edge for a drink. I was about 30-40 yards away and thinking, _Hey, that's a bear._ A couple of seconds later, I'm thinking *HEY, THAT'S A BEAR!* I know the chances of being attacked are tiny, but you can't help but thinking that the bear could swim a lot faster than you could paddle if it wanted to come and say hello. That pond also had a couple of huge beaver lodges and huge beaver too. They would circle, slap, and go under, and it really creeped me out thinking that one could come and take a chunk out of my calf any time it wanted to.


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

One swam right by me last year while I was fishing for bass below the Dodridge Street dam.


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

I also had one swim by me this spring while fishing for crappies in Hoover.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks FOSR, you just made my Friday !!!!!


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Put "zombeavers" into youtube. Not safe for language.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

FOSR, that is funny. Heck one of my wading spots on the scioto last summer had a whole family of about six or so. I always let them know I was about and they treated me fine. Even had a couple run into me a few times. Didnt really enjoy that but no harm was done by either party. It was cool watching them forage along the riparian and catch fish all night long.


----------



## RatherbFishing2Day (Jun 26, 2013)

That tail smack is no joke. Last year i was in my buddies inflatable kayak on bismark lake in missouri. We went to heads and sure enough a beaver. I didnt see it and was fishing away until i heard the smack. Loud as can be and i booked it. They get pretty big.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

RatherbFishing2Day said:


> That tail smack is no joke. Last year i was in my buddies inflatable kayak on bismark lake in missouri. We went to heads and sure enough a beaver. I didnt see it and was fishing away until i heard the smack. Loud as can be and i booked it. They get pretty big.


They are very territorial!

I was fishing in waders out in Wyoming and one swam right up next to me and then darted off. I honestly froze because that was an encounter that was never foreseen. The event actually scared me because I saw this furry torpedo heading straight for me.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

There were beaver on the Olentangy around 1996 just north of Whetstone HS. I was surprised.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

